# non sand grout very soft



## bbxride (Sep 15, 2016)

first time using non sanded 
the tile is imititation weathered barnboard tiles 6x36 with very narrow joints 1/8 to 1/16, its the home depot ardenne cafe, great looking tiles.
and decent price at 2.87/sqft
using the poly blend non sanded grout, taupe color.

This dries very soft, can fingernail scratch after 3 days, unless it will gradually get harder after some weeks?

Would only use this again for low wear and definitely no water like shower or bath floor, perhaps counter backsplash where any water contact would be very minimal.

first I thought I mixed too wet but then tried with very stiff mixture, with better result but still soft. 
any body have same results?
perhaps with brands other than poly blend?
any mix technique or additives to make it harder?

these tiles are 5/16 so there is some depth to penetrate in the narrow joint opening I have gone so far to use a nylon drawer roller with a 1/16 edge to roll the grout down into the joint because the float just can't seem to push it down to the bottom.

this grout is very hard to work with.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Flag?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I really, really hope this is a homeowner doing work in their own home.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Must be the grout, I usually don't have any problems when I use my nylon drawer roller.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

EthanB said:


> I really, really hope this is a homeowner doing work in their own home.


a one post wonder trying to figure out how to do something? nah.

OP, talk to the local manufacturer's rep and they'll comp you another bag and who knows, come out and see how their product failed. They'll also pay for the demo and regrout.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

They meant to say that it's their first time using any grout at all.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

heavy_d said:


> They meant to say that it's their first time using any grout at all.


My professional recommendation would be to stop scratching it.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Krok said:


> My professional recommendation would be to stop scratching it.


Oh man,, if I had a dollar for every time I heard that...


----------



## bbxride (Sep 15, 2016)

I did call the manufacturer and explained the problems I have had and sent the pics I attached. they felt it was slightly possible I had a bad batch but more likely the original mix was too wet. 

The last mix. see pic, was much drier and has better results but over all I would consider the final hardness for this grout too soft for a floor or wet/shower application. Maybe other non sanded products have stronger/harder results. Maybe extended curing will also result in a harder product.
The company wanted a batch number supposedly stamped on the box but there was none so that will be impossible to trace if in fact there was problems with the batch.
I also doubt it was a bad batch, my final take away is that this non sanded is softer than sanded and it and probably any non sanded product requires a super dry mix.

I am dismayed the overall response to this problem indicated I am a complete idiot. I am not a professional tile contractor but have always done my own tile work with very good results. Many bathroom, and kitchen floors and kitchen backsplash tilings with many brands of grout.
This project also included my first complete tile shower including the concrete pan from scratch, super strong knee wall, and custom wall insert for shampoo etc. I include the pics to hopefully demonstrate I am not a complete idiot.
There is no way this shower will ever leak a single drop of water!


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

The reason our responses are causing you dismay is because this site is for professional contractors. There is a DIY forum somewhere you may have more luck at.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com//

A sister site to this one, should work out better for you and getting help.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

If you can do a concrete pan, then you should know that holding a grey rubber chicken with tongs isn't picture worthy here.


----------

